# Epson R2000



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello,

Just un boxed and started on our Epson R2000 driver today.

Thought I would share what I find as I go for anyone interested. I know there are quite a few 1900 (and even 1800) based machines. 
This is the replacement for the 1900.

First thing I notice is that its got wireless, so who is going to get to market the first wireless DTG printer. I have way to many wires in my office, good improvement.

Same ink set as the 1900 and you need to load the Epson software and plugin the USB cable to get the Wireless configuration setup in the printer, once its configured (and was very streight forward) it printed first time from the Epson driver over wireless.

So I thought as its same ink configuration as a 1900 I would just try our existing 1900 driver first and set the TCP/IP address, went to the Epson driver and to the ports tab expecting to see the IP address but its set as some special Epson port and goto configure port and says IP address Auto.

I logged onto my Router and got the address that way, did a test printed and worked first time.

Using the Router for getting the IP address isnt going to work at the end user level, so I had a dig about and found that Epson also install a program called EpsonNet Setup. I think its what it runs when it first sets up the wireless, anyway if you run it again it gives you the IP address of the device.

Start the driver tomorrow, will let you know what I find. 

Best regards

-David


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Great to wireless system. I am happy to hear you are working on this. All future generation of dtg will be this way. Anajet already launched wireless. None of them will have direct contact system. Dtg will eliminate body monitor also. Only power connection.
Telex, Thermal fax, regular fax, color fax, beeper, tape recorder, 8 track, video tape, CD player ---- seem not long ago. Not many of us are still kept these antiques.
What else? Future will bring to us? Especially on Dtg world~. While my eyes asking me thicker lenses.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I finished the Separations driver (wasnt hard) and released it for our FilmMaker product for creating film seps.

From a software perspective this machine is basically close to identical to the 1900, the only difference is an extra option for loading board media at the rear, other than that as far as I can see its the same machine, dot sizes look the same and as far as the ones we used for separations are identical (same densities for separations). So you can even use the same print modes / ICC created for the 1900 on the 2000.

For a developer of a DTG there is one thing to be aware of that is both good and bad. It uses new cartridges (so you will need to find a source of new chips), thats the bad, but the good news is that the new cartridges are now 17ml rather than the 11.4 you had with the 1900. Thats an extra 50% bigger which means the interval between resetting the chips will increase by 50%, more productivity and less wasted ink.

So anyone who is working on these machines, if you have a 1900 driver it should work just fine.

I havent taken the machine apart, but as far as I can tell (and I dont have a 1900 at the moment to do side by side comparison), loading, print head, capping station etc.. looks the same. But that isnt really my area.

I am done with this device now.

Best regards

-David


----------



## bestsealsonink (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you using R1900 ink cartridges in the R2000?

Philip



cavedave said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just un boxed and started on our Epson R2000 driver today.
> 
> ...


----------



## bestsealsonink (Sep 1, 2011)

I know for sure the print head is the same one for the R1900 and R2000 printers. I think because of that the capping station is the same?



cavedave said:


> Well I finished the Separations driver (wasnt hard) and released it for our FilmMaker product for creating film seps.
> 
> From a software perspective this machine is basically close to identical to the 1900, the only difference is an extra option for loading board media at the rear, other than that as far as I can see its the same machine, dot sizes look the same and as far as the ones we used for separations are identical (same densities for separations). So you can even use the same print modes / ICC created for the 1900 on the 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benmark (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: R2000 is doing a print head cleaning per print*

My R2000 is doing a print head cleaning per print. Any advice?
Switched to Cis for a few days without a problem and it only happened recently.

Switch back to original ink and the same thing happened.

Did the necessary stuffs such as reinstalling, leaving it off for a day etc.

Any advice would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## bestsealsonink (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: R2000 is doing a print head cleaning per print*

Most likely the capping station needs to be replace. The down time just made it show up quicker.



Benmark said:


> My R2000 is doing a print head cleaning per print. Any advice?
> Switched to Cis for a few days without a problem and it only happened recently.
> 
> Switch back to original ink and the same thing happened.
> ...


----------

